
How do I cover the breath of things in CS? - aryamaan
I am 3 years experienced backend developer. I work in Java and generally get shit done at the office.<p>But I feel inferior to my peers when they are talking about stuff and feel that I have knowledge debt to clear off.<p>How do you handle such situations? 
I note down the things, words , concepts I don&#x27;t understand at that time and try to read about them.  But sooner than later, they pile up and I lose motivation or drive to work towards it.
======
sp332
*breadth <\- Sorry but the headline confused me.

There are tech jobs, and then there's tech subculture. It could help to start
listening to podcasts or read blogs or watch conference talks by people in
that culture.

------
j2kun
Could you provide a short list of concepts that seem to keep popping up? The
advice you'll get here will be very different if they're javascript framework
concepts or math concepts, etc.

~~~
aryamaan
Things which deal at JVM level, related to networking: TCP, HTTP, caching,
related to DB, interceptors, related to deployments/ devOps: related to nginx,
webservers etc

------
smt88
Stanford (and also MIT, I believe) have open-sourced their intro to CS courses

